# UPDATE-placed. Sammi wants a great home!



## KathyL

Now who is this??? She's so cute and looks like she likes to play, then snuggle up on some soft cool leather after a workout -- sounds like me!

You're becoming a golden magnet finding these goldens all over NC.

OK, I see Sammi is one of the pair.


----------



## GoldenMum

KathyL said:


> Now who is this??? She's so cute and looks like she likes to play, then snuggle up on some soft cool leather after a workout -- sounds like me!
> 
> You're becoming a golden magnet finding these goldens all over NC.
> 
> OK, I see Sammi is one of the pair.


Yes, same girl.....she is an absolute love bug. If I didn't already have 4, she'd be coming here...very laid back low key girl!


----------



## GoldenMum

Bumping for Sammi!


----------



## Taylorsmum

What a sweetheart.


----------



## Harleysmum

Hmmm, no toilet training, sleeps through the night, no shark teeth, walks on leash, knows basic commands, loves children and handles other pets. In other words the perfect family dog. Sounds like a no brainer to me!


----------



## nolefan

Dawn, is there any chance she comes from a reputable breeder who would want her back?


----------



## GoldenMum

nolefan said:


> Dawn, is there any chance she comes from a reputable breeder who would want her back?


She was marketed as an English Creme, so it's doubtful. But thanks for mentioning it, I will ask!


----------



## GoldenMum

No reputable breeder involved, came from BYB........keeping it going for Sammi!


----------



## jennretz

Bumping up


----------



## GoldenMum

jennretz said:


> Bumping up


Thx Jen, we will find the right one!


----------



## Karen519

*Sammi*

Sammi is just gorgeous. Do you have Sammi now, or is she still with the owner?


----------



## GoldenMum

Karen519 said:


> Sammi is just gorgeous. Do you have Sammi now, or is she still with the owner?


Sammi is still a very loved girl with her family, she needs a home where she will be just as spoiled!


----------



## GoldenMum

bumpin for Sammi!


----------



## Karen519

*Sammi*



GoldenMum said:


> Sammi is still a very loved girl with her family, she needs a home where she will be just as spoiled!


I agree that Sammi needs a home where she will be adored!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Bumping for the late crew!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Please read about Sammi-she needs a loving home!!


----------



## katharry1958

Still looking for my golden could she be the one?


----------



## Deech

She is beautiful. I hope she gets the family she deserves. I thought about my daughter's family but they aren't exactly in the position to "support" a Golden. 
Hoping for a great outcome for Sammi!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I so wish that I could take the lovely Miss Sammi, but the timing isn't quite right for us...not while Joker is still here. I treasure my time with him and it wouldn't be fair to him to introduce another dog at this point in his life. But if Sammi is still looking for a home when we are ready, we would spoil her for all we're worth.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Is Sammi still available for adoption? I know a couple in Chicago area who lost their 8 year old Golden several months ago and are looking for an older Golden. They are very gentle and responsible people.

I am going to refer them to this thread so that they can read Sammi's story.


----------



## GoldenMum

I will know tomorrow, she is going for a meet and greet. Hopefully she will be staying!


----------



## jennretz

Fingers crossed for a good meet and greet!


----------



## Lennap

Any update on Sammi's status? She is just so sweet and special looking! That picture with the pacifier was nearly my undoing!


----------



## nolefan

Lennap said:


> Any update on Sammi's status? She is just so sweet and special looking! That picture with the pacifier was nearly my undoing!


I don't think we'll hear anything until later today. Hopefully we will know soon... a lot of people have been touched by Sammi and Jax, they are lucky to have had Dawn take an interest in them, she's worked so hard for them.


----------



## Karen519

*Sammi*

Thinking good thoughts for Sammi!!


----------



## GoldenMum

I picked Sammi up this morning and took her to the park where I always walk. I had only had Sammi and Jax together before. I was so pleasantly surprised how much better she walked alone! I wanted to make sure I didn't think she was too much dog for her new Mom!


----------



## GoldenMum

Trying again for pictures!


----------



## GoldenMum

So, then I drove her over to meet her new Mommy. This sweet little lady came running out when I pulled in, "Did you bring her?!?" I think Sammi will be very spoiled in her new home, welcome home girl!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Fantastic!! Well done... you are amazing. I love happy endings! Sammi is beautiful and very Lucky.


----------



## Karen519

*So happy*

So happy for Sammi and her new Mom!!


----------



## boomers_dawn

Beautiful! Great work


----------



## KathyL

Sammi's new owner is beaming beyond words. I think Sammi will be very happy. You put a lot of hard work and thought into this match and it has paid off.


----------



## hubbub

Fantastic news! Sammi already looks at home


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic news, love the pictures of her with her new mommy, they both look so very happy. Yay!

Thank you for everything you did for Sammi and Jax. 

I will update your thread title.


----------



## Harleysmum

Great job GoldenMum!


----------



## Pilgrim123

What a wonderful story with such a wonderful outcome! Thank you, GoldenMum, for doing so much for this pair.


----------



## GoldenMum

I truly feel for their old Mom, she loved them so. Couldn't talk about them leaving without getting hysterical, I told her they live much better than many rescue dogs. But on Friday when she called me and told me her DH had locked Sammi in the garage when he left for work, and then he came home and didn't let them out.....I was outraged. She got home and let her out 2 hours later, it was 90 degrees and she was in the garage for 10 hours! I knew when I picked her up Sunday, she was never going home, even if I had to have a long talk with my DH. I want to send out a shout to Nolefan, Kristy who stepped up and said if it didn't work out today she would foster her. That is why I love this forum!
And now, I am crying again, wishing you the best life sweet Sammi!


----------



## hubbub

A BIG thanks to you and Nolefan    

I cannot imagine how hard it was for their mom to let them go. I hope she's able to find some peace in knowing they are in loving homes.


----------



## jennretz

It sounds like she made the right decision for the well being of both dogs. That took courage and strength.


----------



## GoldenMum

jennretz said:


> It sounds like she made the right decision for the well being of both dogs. That took courage and strength.



Very sweet girl about 25 years old, and about to become a Mom of 2 under 2. Her plate is full, very sad her husband couldn't honor her love for her furbabies....


----------



## ssacres

Wow that's one happy looking new mom to Sammi. She is just glowing. Sammi looks very happy also. What a great ending..Love it...


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*



GoldenMum said:


> Very sweet girl about 25 years old, and about to become a Mom of 2 under 2. Her plate is full, very sad her husband couldn't honor her love for her furbabies....


This girl ABSOLUTELY did the right thing for her furbabies. Bless you and Nolefan for being there to save these two sweethearts! You made sure they found good, loving, homes!


----------



## MommyMe

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy. So happy for new mommy and baby! What a beautiful match! 

My heart goes out to her original owner. I'm sure it was so hard for her to make this decision, but so unbelievably selfless for her to be able to do the right thing. I hope that knowing how great of a life they are going to have now brings her some peace.


----------



## GoldenMum

I will stay in touch with both Mommies for a bit and make sure we are all good!


----------



## 2tired

GoldenMum said:


> I truly feel for their old Mom, she loved them so. Couldn't talk about them leaving without getting hysterical, I told her they live much better than many rescue dogs. But on Friday when she called me and told me her DH had locked Sammi in the garage when he left for work, and then he came home and didn't let them out.....I was outraged. She got home and let her out 2 hours later, it was 90 degrees and she was in the garage for 10 hours! I knew when I picked her up Sunday, she was never going home, even if I had to have a long talk with my DH. I want to send out a shout to Nolefan, Kristy who stepped up and said if it didn't work out today she would foster her. That is why I love this forum!
> And now, I am crying again, wishing you the best life sweet Sammi!


I am in tears for this Mom. I hope she finds the same strength to leave this situation.


----------



## GoldenMum

2tired said:


> I am in tears for this Mom. I hope she finds the same strength to leave this situation.



I do too, and I plan on staying in touch with her to offer any support I can.


----------



## Tennyson

Did a heckova job there GoldenMum.
One of the type of stories where really happy for the 2 pups but in the same sense really sad for their original owner.


----------



## 2tired

GoldenMum said:


> I do too, and I plan on staying in touch with her to offer any support I can.


She is lucky to have you as a friend.

I know, that if my DH essentially "made" me do something I did not want to do, I would never get over the resentment:no:


----------



## BuddyinFrance

An ex once gave me an ultimatum .. him or my 2 dogs. I chose him because at the time I loved him deeply and so my dogs were adopted. I don't think I will ever forgive myself for giving my dogs up ( even though they went to amazing homes and I still have regular news and photos and they are happy). I once read somewhere never trust someone who hates dogs. (And am no longer with my ex!)


----------



## GoldenMum

2tired said:


> She is lucky to have you as a friend.
> 
> I know, that if my DH essentially "made" me do something I did not want to do, I would never get over the resentment:no:


Something she had said to me when he wasn't around has me worried about that. She could be my daughter, and I truly have a place in my heart for her. The love she had for her dogs was undeniable, and I left many times in tears for her. I knew I could help her dogs, my hope is I can be of some support to her as well.


----------



## Tennyson

Just from the few things you told us about the young lady it really sounds like the love the 2 goldens gave her was the only love she was privy to.
That has to be so terrible for someone so young.


----------



## GoldenMum

Tennyson said:


> Just from the few things you told us about the young lady it really sounds like the love the 2 goldens gave her was the only love she was privy to.
> That has to be so terrible for someone so young.


I only know them because of their dog situation. I know he had only had outside dogs, and after they had a baby couldn't handle the thought of the dirt and fur around the baby. I cannot judge if he loves his wife. I know if it weren't for my love of Goldens, my husband would not have 4. And if I didn't love and respect my husband, I would probably have more than 4!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Thank you for having such a tender heart to help this young woman find loving homes for her two fur babies. She can at least have some peace knowing that they are safe and will be loved.


----------



## AtticusJordie

I have always had a deep respect for you GoldenMum--this thread just proves me right. Bless you for all your work!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum: I also respect you so very much. God Bless you for saving these dogs.
I hope there is a support group out there, for this poor woman. I will pray for her.
She did the right thing for her dogs!!


----------



## KathyL

I also feel bad for the former owner and she can rest assured knowing she did the right thing for Sammi and Jax. That was a hard choice for her but her love for them and your help guided her.


----------

